# TX'S New Lawn Chair Thread



## oldognewtrick (Jun 4, 2010)

As some of you may have been following, TX has been spending some quality time at his in-laws assembling some new patio furniture and taking some saturday afternoon naps. Well all his hard work has finally paid off and here is TX and Mrs. TX poising next to his first of several to be constructed rocking chairs. See TX all the time hanging around on here has turned you into a rather accomplished DIYer. Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice job,,er,,uhm,,those aren't electrical lines that lead to the top O' that chair are they?

And Oldog..um,,,well this pic of you and the guy's...well what was going on Memorial day....


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 7, 2010)

LOL. I wish, that would be epic. Anyone want to take a guess what I'm doing next weekend? That's right, the wife's family reunion took a lot longer than expected and I will be returning to my inlaws house this weekend to finish the job I started three weeks ago!

OldDog. I didn't realize your dance troop had gone public yet. Congrats!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 7, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Nice job,,er,,uhm,,those aren't electrical lines that lead to the top O' that chair are they?
> 
> And Oldog..um,,,well this pic of you and the guy's...well what was going on Memorial day....



Well, heck ya we like to show or patriotic spirit when ever we can, whats a matter y'all up in Cranberry Jct, CT don't know how to get down?


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 7, 2010)

Well yea we do!! but we wear white socks.....and the shorty shorts.:rofl:

Not quite as fit for viewin as yous guys.:trophy:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 7, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Well yea we do!! but we wear white socks.....and the shorty shorts.:rofl:
> 
> Not quite as fit for viewin as yous guys.:trophy:



WHITE SOCKS??? Are ya nuts? Ya never wear white socks before Memorial Day...I tought you was all cultured up in New England.


----------

